# ANSOMONE - want to start tonight , please help!!!!



## mob (Oct 12, 2005)

want to start ansomone tonight, was told to mix 1ml of the 2ml water to the growth and inject the whole lot sub-Q is that right and would that make it 4 i u's?? want to do 4 i u's every other day with 1ml winny every other day.

hope to have a quick response and will appreciate your comments.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

mix it with as much water as you wish

i suggest half a ml to keep pain down

one bottle of ansome is 4iu no matter how much water its mixed with

DONT shake it to mix, it will degrade

put a slin pin through the rubber stopper without the plunger in, this will rid the vacume in the bottle

next draw the water from the amp and mix it into the bottle with the gh

slowly roll the bottle until its mixed, the draw out with a slin pin and shoot it subQ

keep it 60 mins away from food, right at bed time


----------



## mob (Oct 12, 2005)

thanks for the quick reply, really appreciate it. will be running it for 8 and a half weeks, on week 3 1/2 will start 1ml of winstrol and run them together until the end, does this sound ok?? am looking to harden up what i have gained and strip bit of body fat.


----------



## The Grim Reaper (Dec 6, 2005)

sounds ok, adding T4 and Clen will help also.


----------



## mob (Oct 12, 2005)

what is t4 - is that a thyroid drug? what will that do?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

mob said:


> thanks for the quick reply, really appreciate it. will be running it for 8 and a half weeks, on week 3 1/2 will start 1ml of winstrol and run them together until the end, does this sound ok?? am looking to harden up what i have gained and strip bit of body fat.


not too sure what your doing

can you outline the whole cycle with gear, gh, anti'e (if using) etc

t4 is a thyroid stimulant if you like.....it helps with absorbtion of macro's by raising your metabolism


----------



## mob (Oct 12, 2005)

gonna run 4 iu's eod of gh for 8 weeks , on week 3 will add 1ml winstrol eod and run both together for the last 5 weeks


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

so why you not using gear for the first 3 weeks?


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

im sorry but if you have all this stuff yet you dont know how to mix it then im afrade i have to say its to soon for you to be useing it????theres no way id of got my gear and then ask how or what to do????o maybe its just me lookin at it all wrong ?


----------



## mob (Oct 12, 2005)

devilsquest said:


> im sorry but if you have all this stuff yet you dont know how to mix it then im afrade i have to say its to soon for you to be useing it????theres no way id of got my gear and then ask how or what to do????o maybe its just me lookin at it all wrong ?


 right that's it- i came on here to get some info but there's always some pr**k wanting to dog you out about something 90% of the people want to help but there always has to be one.


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

m8 not doggin you as u put it but i cant understand why u would buy gear and not know about it??its a simple statement and not a go???sorry if u feel like that but it is a genuine point


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth (Aug 3, 2005)

devilsquest said:


> m8 not doggin you as u put it but i cant understand why u would buy gear and not know about it??its a simple statement and not a go???sorry if u feel like that but it is a genuine point


Agreed. Its like buying a car and not knowing how to drive it. I think when doing anything like this (and bodybuilding in general) you need to plan everything 100% before you start.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

mob-quote:

right that's it- i came on here to get some info but there's always some pr**k wanting to dog you out about something 90% of the people want to help but there always has to be one.

first of all mate dont be rude to someone who`s being helpfull-the qualification for doing steroids isnt being able to score them-

you obviously havent even read the stickied posts-have you heard of pct?have you researched what your pinning in to your body-growth and winny-did you choose these specifically or is that what the geezer recommended(ie all he had)

youve got 6 posts and youre calling people pricks-seriously not cool


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Take the GH at night right before bed.

You can take it at 2 iu every night with no problems at all, actually that is the way I would do it myself.

The only bummer is if you dont have bacterostatic water then you have to shoot it all at once as it wont store.

With bac water you can pull 2 iu, and put that in a slin pin and that can store for up to 48 hours in the fridge.

Id rather take it that way myself, but if you only have steryl water then you have to shoot all at once.

Id hit the winny and the GH together and no need to wait, this way when you are 5 weeks out and post cycle you can use the GH for the 3 weeks following so if you have some shutdown you still will have some positive nitrogen ballance from the GH so you wont go to catabolic from low test levels during your PCT

Ideally even at 5 weeks you should do some PCT to help in recovery.

So if you have bac water, just use enough to reconstitute the powder, no sense in shooting 1ml man that is way too much liquid, that would leave a good size lump for the sub-Q.

Do the winny now with the GH and look for some nolvadex for your PCT at week 5 ok?

If you get the nolvadex then just take a tab a day for 30 days, that should do it.

Bummer about winstrol is it kills your HDL levels and will make your triglycerides pretty high.

Off cycle of the winstrol take some niacin, fish oils, vitamin C, Vitamin E and any other antioxidant you can get your hands on due to low HDL levels and the possibility of oxidised fats. Pretty important for good health.

Taking GH can make you hyperglycemic and hypothyroid, but at that amount you should be just fine.

You can take some DHEA too while on if you can find that, this will help some with the hyperglycemia, I tended to get a bit hungry on the GH, the DHEA will help about day 3.

Will aid some in fat loss too.

I think that about covers it.

Nothin like a plan, now you have one.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

lets not be so quick to jump on this guy please lads

this is a bb'ing info website .... and he is after info!!

he only asked how to prepare ansome so he could use it

the first time i ever bought genatropin, i didnt have a clue what to do with it....any of you that have used it will know what i mean

i ordered my first shots of gear over the post 12 years ago and i didnt know how to get the gear out of the amp or how to put a syringe together

there is too many people here bashing newbies!!!! people come here to learn, then get flamed???

mob.....your cycle seems strange

i suggest you do as said above and read the stickies on how to construct a cycle

next, fit the GH into the cycle

a good cycle for you would be

weeks 1-10

500mg test/en PW

weeks 11&12

50mg winny ED

weeks 3-10

4iu GH EOD


----------



## RipCord (Apr 5, 2005)

haha, look at the rage now....just imagine a week in cycle lmfao


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Is the std water that comes in the kit bac water??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump for someone who knows....Sorry, I cant answer that.


----------



## mr b (Mar 17, 2007)

were do i inject been told at the side of my belly button is that right or not,can any body help i want to start my course tonight


----------



## mr b (Mar 17, 2007)

CAN YOU HELP ME,were do i inject it and how often do i take it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you inject GH in either the Sub-Q around the middle or Intramuscular and you really should research a drug before you buy it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sub-Q for localized fat loss.

But as paul said, do some reading first.


----------



## pro5 (Jan 10, 2007)

so if you chose to take gh first thing in the morning should it be done on a empty stomach or how long before you can eat after taking it or is it better to eat soon after... sorry to jump in. also what are the benifits of taking it at night and not morning..

cheers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

first you really should start your own thread then the answers will be directed at your question...

there is a school of thought that GH in the morning is better for fat lass and at night is better mass gains (although these are limited on GH) but to be honest there is no real hard fast rule of when to take GH some say you will stop your natural production if taken at night but i say this is crap as you normally take GH at night approx 20-30min before bed Natural GH is released when you have reached REM sleep which does not happen straight away and because the half life of GH is very short i do not see how they will effect each other...

I have been using GH for the last 47 weeks using either ED/EOD/Morning or nightly injections and really seen no difference in the results certainly not worth shouting about i use it in the morning whilst dieting only because i wake up at 6.30 to do cardio so i do it before i use the treadmill then 45min later i eat.....


----------



## pro5 (Jan 10, 2007)

again, sorry to butt in, and thanks for answering anyway !!!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

pro5

do try to keep gh 45mins-1 hour away from food in order to keep blood sugars stable


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cortisol is highest in the morning so it does make sense taking GH first thing.

Cortisol is a catabolic hormone.


----------



## fletch11 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ansomone, how do I know what typr of water I have? I want to take 2 ius every other day or everyday which ever you recommend? I am running this with deca and sus? When Shall I bring it into the cycle?

Can I store the 2ml water in the fridge, well 1 ml as I was only going to use iml of water per injection?? Otherwise do I have to waste this?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you have not got enough Ansomone to run a GH cycle as i have mentioned on your other thread my advice is leave it alone for a much later date.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

PAULSHEZ said:


> Is the std water that comes in the kit bac water??


ansamone come with sterial water for injection


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi mate.

Though interpreted as bashing, everyone here has your interests at heart. the Gh and winny you proposed probably wouldnt have much of an effect in all honesty, but you can still use it of course. It's not to say you're foolish or daft- definitely not.

As above, give the stickies a read, especially the one on PCT- that ones probably most important.

i was going to suggest something like the above from jimmy which would be a far more effective cycle.

bit of advice regarding the GH. You may have been better off spending your money on other compounds. From personal experience I tried GH the same way as you- 10 week cycle just as you would normal gear and I found that I obtained better results by using tren (or similar strong AAS) which had a greater anticatabolic effect and so allowed me to diet a hell of a lot harder with no muscle loss.

Pscarb wrote somewhere that GH is an icing on the cake compound, which I think is a good way of describing it. but yeah, I would say everyone has been in your position in not being 100% clued up on constructing the bery best cycle. Save it for when you have a hell of a cake to ice!

You'll learn a lot here mate. Good luck.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> Though interpreted as bashing, everyone here has your interests at heart. the Gh and winny you proposed probably wouldnt have much of an effect in all honesty, but you can still use it of course. It's not to say you're foolish or daft- definitely not.
> 
> ...


Old old thread mate.... Mr GH & Winny is long gone....


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

why do these old threads get dragged back up, catches me out all the time


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> why do these old threads get dragged back up, catches me out all the time


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/12633-ansomone-want-start-tonight-please-help-2.html#post358050

^^^ This guy asked some questions which Paul answered.

The Pauly dived in with a big speech - cos he hadn't checked the initial posting dates.

School boy error.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> why do these old threads get dragged back up, catches me out all the time


Check page 2...it's that fletch 11's fault. Ban the fukcer for making us look daft lol.

I think people must use the search and then just post on threads that come up regardless of the date. I just browse the ones most recently posted on and dive in with a speech where appropriate lol.


----------



## austin jacobs (May 5, 2008)

hi, looking for some help with ansomone, took it for about 3 months a couple of years ago with great results and want to start again, trouble is i now work offshore on the oil rigs so can't take it for more than two weeks a month wile im at home, can i still get good results this way, is there any growth hormone i can take in tablet form wile im away, any help would be great!

thanks

Austin


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah if you are of the older persuasion............


----------



## biggaz1979 (May 13, 2008)

Hey guys.

What would you recomend a newbie to use to start? What dosages etc and when would you introduce the HGH into the cycle? I was on it a few years back but had to stop to go away to work and never got back into it, back then i started on sust and deca I beleive. But can't remember what I was shooting daily etc.

Cheers.. Gaz


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Weh hey. The post is back again!!!!


----------



## bigmart (May 28, 2008)

Please do not ask for source requests.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

start the gh at 2iu,s i started at 4iu's and my feet and hands filled up with water.I looked like the elephant man...and its not verry confortable.let your body get used to it and rotate the injection site......


----------



## akki (Apr 26, 2009)

hi guys i wanna start using hgh for the first time, could you give me some advice on which one is the best and what else i should us an how so i get the best results, thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

please start your own thread giving all your stats so we can help you better


----------



## danboylondon (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi guys

Im glad i've come across such a nice website , lots of information, NICE WORK.

OK , about my problem , I have purchase a box of Ansomone(Recombinant Human Growth Hormone for Injection ),my friend who uses and recommend it to me said it would help me a lot in achieve my goals.. He hasn't not explain to me exactly how to use it and I have not starting using it, for the fact i havent got the seringes yet and i want to be more clear about it before use.... Im not a big guy at all I'm 31 years old, around 5'7''tall , 69 kilos and train 2-3 times a week ... with cardio and weightlifting. The only thing my friend mention to me only was to mix the liquid with the powder without shaking it and before bed inject 1ml of the ansomone, and next day do the same thing again until one bottle has finished.

Is that the right way i should be using it ? as im not a big guy i a bit concerned on how much i should inject ?

Please i would appreciate some comments on this !

Thanks Dan


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dan can i ask what goals your freind said it would help you achieve? one box of GH will not really do anything judging from your stats you need to eat more if you want muscle...


----------



## danboylondon (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Pscarb

Thanks for replying to my post so quickly ;-) !.Well i might be bad informed about this product to be honest my friend took it and the only exercise he did for a month was treadmill maybe 2-3 times a week, he told me that it helped him to get rid of his beer belly and got more toned, so i ordered a box as well, and a few people told me if i use it while doing my normal exercises would help me tone my body more and i would loose some weight because i dont think im as defined as would liketo be , they also was also told I should just take a box as you can see im totally duh about Ansomone but as i have already bought i want to try, my achievs are really to get my body well defined, and was wondering if this will help me with as a kickstart ?

thanks DAN


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in short no it wont as i believe a box is 40iu.....i can tell you know that your mate did not lose a beer guy by just doing 2-3 sessions on a treadmill and this GH......

the only way you will drop weight given this is all you have is by looking at your diet and training......lack of definition/tone is normally down to lack of both proteins and fats in the diet


----------



## Jdc0430 (Aug 7, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Take the GH at night right before bed.
> 
> You can take it at 2 iu every night with no problems at all, actually that is the way I would do it myself.
> 
> ...


I need some help--noob here. Can you PM me?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jdc0430 said:


> I need some help--noob here. Can you PM me?


No, you do not have enough posts to PM yet.

You can PM me at [email protected] or ask the question here.

Please no source requests though.


----------

